
Umbral: a cryptosystem for private data sharing in public consensus networks - mwilkison
https://blog.nucypher.com/unveiling-umbral-3d9d4423cd71
======
jMyles
Hey HN friends. I too have worked on (and will probably keep working on) this
project. It's pretty wild! There are two things about it that I think you'll
like:

1) (the obvious) - it allows a user to share a secret with a third party (the
"proxy") who, without being able to read it, can then share it with another
person. For the purposes of narrating this, we expand "Alice - Bob" to "Alice
- Ursula - Bob". Kinda cool.

2) We have introduced a couple of interesting turns of phrase. For example, we
"encapsulate" a key (a very common practice), but in so doing, we say that the
key in inside a "Capsule". I've never seen this object called a Capsule
before, but it makes a good deal of sense - Bob brings a Capsule to Ursula and
asks for her help "opening" (ie, decapsulating) it.

I think that we've made some interesting if modest motions forward in the
modeling and naming that is required for distributed proxy re-encryption, and
I'm curious to know if y'all think so too.

------
dillonraphael
The foundation for a great crypto project. Few are making products that push
the development of the ecosystem. Excited for the launch on testnet.

------
tuxxy
Hey, folks! I'm a cryptographic engineer at NuCypher and this is a pretty big
release for us. I'm happy to answer any questions about this!

